# HP SMH on server 2003



## Jmonee123 (May 17, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I recently had to replace a hard drive in my HP Proliant server. It is part of a Raid 0 so it should have been hot swapable. I just have this funny feeling that it didn't mirror itself automatically. HP comes with a SMH(system management homepage) that will tell me the health of all things involving the server. I have downloaded everything but the HP agent because it look like hp stopped producing this download for people to use. I am hoping someone can help me get the SMH running so I can sleep better at night knowing I have both drives mirrored.

System Info
Proliant ML150 G6
Server 2003 standard SP2


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Jmonee123 said:


> It is part of a Raid 0 so it should have been hot swapable.
> ...
> I can sleep better at night knowing I have both drives mirrored.


I don't believe that RAID 0 has any redundancy of the data. There is no mirroring.
http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/50149/raid-0

Did you mean to say Raid 1, that does mirror the data?
http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/50150/raid-1


----------



## Jmonee123 (May 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Yes I meant Raid 1. Thanks for catching that!


----------

